# show us your crocodile



## reptilesrkool (May 6, 2010)

hey every 1 if there is any1 out there that has crocodile fresh or saltwater could u post pics of them and/or there cages and a little bit of info about yr croc thanks every 1:lol::lol:


----------



## Serpentess (May 6, 2010)

I doubt you'll find someone with a saltie. I know there's a few on APS with freshies though.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2010)

nah there are alot of salties around as well just not that many adults


----------



## reptilesrkool (May 6, 2010)

yea i have herd of a couple


----------



## Slats (May 6, 2010)

I have a heap of freshies and the occasional saltie.

Here is my enclosure


----------



## WomaPythons (May 6, 2010)

thats a massvie enclosure how much that cost to set up


----------



## mckellar007 (May 7, 2010)

my salty is just over 4 ft and my freshie is just under 3ft, i will put some pics up tomorrow, its been a while since ive posted them.


----------



## shaye (May 7, 2010)

Slats said:


> I have a heap of freshies and the occasional saltie.
> 
> Here is my enclosure
> 
> View attachment 144769


ever need a hand cleaning it il be happy to lend a hand


----------



## Costa (May 7, 2010)

wow what an enclosure.
that would have to be the ultimate replication of any natural habitat ;D lol
yeah i wish i was somewhere close to that


----------



## reptilesrkool (May 9, 2010)

haha nice cage lol and can`t wait to c the pics


----------



## dadaman (May 9, 2010)

Where is the dimming thermostat? I can't seem to find it. Also, are they real plants or are they plastic? You have done a good job.


----------



## Slats (May 9, 2010)

The thermostat is on a night eye,
The rocks heat up when the sun is out.

The plants are real but the grass is synthetic


----------



## Andrais (May 9, 2010)

slats how big is your filter? do u find you occasionally get unwanted visitors in your set up?


----------



## reptilesrkool (May 11, 2010)

yea u would get the odd cane toad hey lol


----------



## caradeller (May 17, 2010)

snappy and his friend lol


----------



## syeph8 (May 17, 2010)

caradeller said:


> View attachment 146508
> 
> snappy and his friend lol


 
snappy is getting eaten by your croc!!!!


----------



## dadaman (May 17, 2010)

So would a few unwanted vistors.


----------

